# Its Amazing What Stress Can Do



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

I have been soooo stressed the last week or so with uni deadlines and ex troubles etc that I forgot to go to work







.I feel like the biggest goose. I had my phone on silent too so when they rang to check up on me I didnt hear it. I had to sheepsishly call them back the next day and explain what had happened.Thankfully they have given me a month off to finish my semester at uni and then I can go back







. I am one lucky girl.Has anyone else been that stressed before that you've just forgotten to do something?On one side its kinda funny, on the other I feel bad and a little embarrassedPoo Pea


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

You know it, Poo!! You wouldn't believe some of the stuff that I did when I was not only stressed but mentally and physically feeling like ####. I bounced checks, I entered receipts in our business checkbook when I needed to enter them in our personal checking; I've left things in the microwave that were side dishes to our meal, only to find them after dinner!







I've made phone calls, and if I was put on hold for any length of time, would forget what I was calling for. I wrote down wrong appt. times, things that I NEVER do!!! It was making me crazy!! Thankfully, I'm more my "normal" self, whatever normal is!







So, dollface, you are NOT alone in the silly things we do when stress takes over! It still seemed like you wrote this with a smile on your face, and that makes me happy to see that! Keep smiling! What's the point of crying or getting angry at ourselves. It won't change what's done, right?!! Hugs to you!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

Oh bless you - yes, yes and yes - I'm on sort of low but constant stress at the mo cos my son is sitting his first round of public exams at the mo - I found myself merrily putting dog food into the washing machine - still, I had been up most of t'night mopping up vomit.Your workplace sounds as if its run by human beings - nice change.Take careSue xxxxx


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

When I'm stressed my mind races and everything seems to get screwed up in there







I've tried meditation, but can't seem to get to that happy place - so I just concentrate on my breathing and try to slow things down a bit. It's great that you got the month off to concentrate on classes. Take it easy


----------



## 18680 (Oct 7, 2005)

Stress is killing me. So far, stress has: given me high blood pressure, a silent heart attack, GERD, bleeding ulcers, aggravated IBS, and I also broke two teeth from clenching my jaws together. Yeah, it's a fun ride. My favorite thing is when people say, "Well, just don't let things bother you." Well, gee, why didn't I think about that? I can't understand why people don't realize that if I knew how to be any other way, I would be so happy to not be this way. But I don't know how, and apparently no one can tell me.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Mrs P;I'm sorry you're going through this. Stress can be a killer, literally. Do you do any type of counseling? I know you are so busy with all your work, etc. but just wondered if you saw somebody and worked specifically on stress management if it wouldn't make your day-to-day life a little easier. I get overwhelmed easily when I have things "on my plate" but having somebody help me get some balance; I'm just lucky enough that it's my husband that can do this for me (although, sometimes I'd like to smack him over the head with something when he's trying to calm me down







) I also have to resort to Ativan on occasion. I know there is calming teas, etc. but since I've never really seen them do anything for me, I can't attest to them working for somebody else. But what doesn't work for one, may work for another. Of course, exercise is another form of stress relief. Hmm..... I've had my Y card since April, and haven't been there yet














but, sometimes just playing with my dog is helpful. I know you've probably heard all this stuff already, just wanted you to know I was here for you and can relate to what you are going through. I hope you find something that works for you, and things ease up. I think we can really learn about not "sweating the small stuff"







Hugs!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah but Mrs P - you are also blessed with a wicked sense of humour and fun - that'll see you through our kid.Sue xxxxx


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

I know this is a somewhat old thread, but I had to contribute.I had one day that I was so stressed, frustrated, depressed, etc that I didn't even think about changing my sons diaper. He doesn't really wet during the night, so it was just pee from the morning on, but I didn't change his diaper until almost 2:00 in the afternoon. The only reason I thought about it was because I saw that he had pee-d out his diaper and his pants were wet.Luckily, I've never waited that long to change a diaper since. That was just a really bad day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

We've all had them hun - especially with young uns!!!Sue xxxx


----------

